# Raceface Thermo Sp Garantie



## Ikonoklast (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage und zwar ist bei meinem Thermo Sp Steuersatz die untere Lagerschale auseinander gebrochen, ich wußte auch nie, dass sowas funktioniert, aber es geht eben leider doch. 
Soweit ich weiß, war auf die Lagerschalen lebenslang Garantie. Kann ich diese geltend machen, auch wenn ich keinen Kassenzettel mehr besitze? Immerhin ist ja lebenslang eigentlich egal, ob ich den Zettel habe, oder nicht, weil ich ja nicht nachweißen muss, wann ich das Produkt gekauft habe.
Hat hier schonmal jemand einen Thermo Sp kaputt gemacht? Was gibt es, falls es wirklich noch was zurückgibt als Ausgleichsprodukt? Immerhin werden von Raceface ja leider keine so wertigen Steuersätze mehr hergestellt.







Der Rest steckt noch im Rahmen


----------

